# cute bunny - mini basket?



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Someone on a FB group displayed these yesterday. After writting down the pattern for me I decided to give it a go... 
here are the instructions that I have received pattern wise;
Using white and UK 11 needle (thin ones) cast on 26 sts
Row 1. Knit
Row 2 inc in first St, knit 11 inc 1 in next 2 sts knit 11 inc in last st (30 sts )
Row 3 knit
row 4. Knit 12 , inc 1 in next 6 sts, knit 12 (36 sts)
Row 5 knit
Row 6 knit 12, inc 1 in every stitch until there are 12 sts left, knit these (48 sts)
Knit 12 rows
Row 19 k2 tog, knit 12, k2 tog till you have 14 sts left, knit 12 then knit 2 tog (36 sts)
Knit 2 rows then cast off

Ears 
cast on 16 sts in white, knit 1 row, change to pink knit 1 row the cast off - make 2

Tail
Cast on 6 sts
Stocking stitch 5 rows
Next row purl 2 tog three times, cut wool and thread threw stitches.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

:thumbup: Thank you for sharing....I might have a go at making some of these.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh how cute, and a simple pattern as well!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

They are adorable.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. They are really cute!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks for sharing pattern. So cute!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cute. Thank You for the pattern.


----------



## Ceramxlady (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I want to try this!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, very cute.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

You're welcome everyone!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

That is cute. thanks for sharing


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh dear, my Mom made these for my children many, many years ago. They just loved them. I think I still have a couple in my attic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

How cute! Might make these for DGD. The DGS's might be to old for them, so I'll find something else for them. Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Could you please tell us what size yarn you used? 

The UK size 11 needle translates to a 3.0mm, which is also a size 2 in US. Be aware that US 2 is also a 2.75mm, so it depends on what company you buy your needles from, and if they have multiple size 2 needles! It would be a good idea to go by mm instead of the regular US sizing.

Tami


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I love this, thanks!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Could you please tell us what size yarn you used?
> 
> The UK size 11 needle translates to a 3.0mm, which is also a size 2 in US. Be aware that US 2 is also a 2.75mm, so it depends on what company you buy your needles from, and if they have multiple size 2 needles! It would be a good idea to go by mm instead of the regular US sizing.
> 
> Tami


Actually my yarn was too thick for the body and needle size (which I used 3.25 mm) but I used a thinner one for the ears... so basically, you can do this out of any yarn & needles you please really


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Caro that's Me said:


> Actually my yarn was too thick for the body and needle size (which I used 3.25 mm) but I used a thinner one for the ears... so basically, you can do this out of any yarn & needles you please really


P.S. I'm lousy when it comes to yarn sizes, etc. Unless recently bought and well identified


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I would still be interested in knowing what kind of yarn to use.


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. This will make a cute gift for my aunt whose birthday is on Easter this year. She'll be 92 yrs. old. :lol:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, I will have to try to make one.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

any yarn will do.. LOL.. I buy the cheapest.. so Acrylic is it... mind you this yarn is over 18 yrs old.. was it Acrylic back then?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute tanks for sharing


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

sure is cute.


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

I usually make lots of the little chickens with a chocolate egg underneath, Ive not seen these before, so im going do these this year they look realy cute, I will use Double knitting wool and size 3,50 needles


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Love this! Thank you!


----------



## dlo1209 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's BooBoo Bunny!!! If you freeze water in the plastic Easter Eggs and make the bunny with light-weight (cotton) yarn you can put them on the child's boo boos to ease the pain. Much better than just putting ice in a wash cloth.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

dlo1209 said:


> That's BooBoo Bunny!!! If you freeze water in the plastic Easter Eggs and make the bunny with light-weight (cotton) yarn you can put them on the child's boo boos to ease the pain. Much better than just putting ice in a wash cloth.


Great idea!!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I will make some of these.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Real cute. I remember making my girls an Easter Bunny Basket when they were small. What kind of yarn did you use.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you! You are right, any size yarn would work, and use comparable needle size. I should have thought of that. And a boo boo bunny is a great idea too!

Yes, acrylic was around then, but more commonly called orlon. 

Tami


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.Iam trying one now thinking of trying to stuff it with fiberfill for my great granddsughter.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This is GREAT! I am finishing up making 306 crocheted chickens that fit over plastic eggs filled with jelly beans. Your bunnies are going to be my new obsession I think - for next year though! I have been making chickens every Easter for over thirty years. I'm due for a change, ya think! lol 
Thank you! The Bunnies are adorable!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Marilyn K. said:


> This is GREAT! I am finishing up making 306 crocheted chickens that fit over plastic eggs filled with jelly beans. Your bunnies are going to be my new obsession I think - for next year though! I have been making chickens every Easter for over thirty years. I'm due for a change, ya think! lol
> Thank you! The Bunnies are adorable!


 :thumbup: I think Your due for a change! lol


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. The bunny is adorable.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Glad some of you will enjoy making theses!! Cute and fast


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I hate to be the ogre here, but the patterns posted here should not come from another source. They should be patterns you have written or have been given permission from the copyright holder to reproduce.

According to forum rules: _For all patterns and tutorials, please make sure the content either belongs to you or you have permission from the copyright holders to distribute it._

You may and should give a link to the site where the pattern is located. We can then all continue to enjoy the cute pattern on the web site, but in a perfectly permissible way. 
Seeing something on Face Book is no different than seeing it in Lion Brand Patterns on a blog, the same copyright laws prevail. If you can copy-paste the pattern into a message box, you can do the same with the URL and leave the pattern where it's supposed to be, where it was originally posted.
Someone wrote this cute pattern and should be given credit for having done so. If you copy the pattern, take it a step further and add the designers name and web address. If the material was already stolen, don't keep spreading the crime.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to have this pattern years ago but lost it. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Some of these patterns have been in the public domain for so long that one may pray that the original sweetie who graciously made and offered the original has a special place with the knitting angels in heaven, but there is no way of giving attribution. I say that because I was given my pattern for instance for the crocheted chickens by a very elderly lady [who recvd it from someone elderly herself when she was young] in a church setting who felt I needed something to do as I sat and waited for my sister to recover in a hospital. Her only wish was - was that I do something good with the chickens I make. I have donated thousands always thanking her in my heart.


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just done one of these bunnies, and it's so easy but Im not quite sure about the ears, it says make two, does that mean two for each ear., or otherwise it doesn't look right, can anyone explain for me please


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

MaryE-B said:


> I hate to be the ogre here, but the patterns posted here should not come from another source. They should be patterns you have written or have been given permission from the copyright holder to reproduce.
> 
> According to forum rules: _For all patterns and tutorials, please make sure the content either belongs to you or you have permission from the copyright holders to distribute it._
> 
> ...


I do understand your point of view. I meant no disrespect to anyone! Besides.. like the lady that wrote the pattern for me in a private message on FB ... I wanted to share something lovely! 
If I need to remove these stitches I will... SO PLEASE SOMEONE!! MUST I?!?! I will sure not be blamed for doing something nice... and be wrong about doing so! Thanks all who can clarify for me!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Kathieh said:


> I've just done one of these bunnies, and it's so easy but Im not quite sure about the ears, it says make two, does that mean two for each ear., or otherwise it doesn't look right, can anyone explain for me please


once you attach the pink to it, you BO doing pink. Fold the ear in 2 and then attach to head.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I use to make the crocheted chickens, but lost my pattern in moving. I have just made a bunny basket and they are really cute. I used a 3.5mm with acrylic yarn. I will be making more. I would like the pattern for the chicken if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Caro that's Me said:


> I do understand your point of view. I meant no disrespect to anyone! Besides.. like the lady that wrote the pattern for me in a private message on FB ... I wanted to share something lovely!
> If I need to remove these stitches I will... SO PLEASE SOMEONE!! MUST I?!?! I will sure not be blamed for doing something nice... and be wrong about doing so! Thanks all who can clarify for me!


At this point, I wouldn't worry about it. Like I said, I believe it is in the public domain and that makes it okay to share it. I say that because today too, March 27th, another lady put a message up with the same "cute bunny" as a "main topic" on KP so I think you're covered.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Marilyn K. said:


> At this point, I wouldn't worry about it. Like I said, I believe it is in the public domain and that makes it okay to share it. I say that because today too, March 27th, another lady put a message up with the same "cute bunny" as a "main topic" on KP so I think you're covered.


Thanks Marilyn K. I am going to worry now every time I post something lol


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

This is cute. Years ago, when my kids (ages 33, 45, & 48) were small, I had a pattern for an Easter Basket that was crocheted to fit the bottom half of a 1 gallon plastic milk jug. You made holes in the sides and attached the piece to the top of the jug and crocheted a ruffle. You used a strip of the top for a handle and crocheted a piece to cover it, using holes on the sides to attach the cover and I think you added a small ruffle on the sides as well. Does anyone remember these and do you have the pattern as I have lost mine a long time ago and I would like to make some for the great grands. Thank you for any help.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Could you please tell us what size yarn you used?
> 
> The UK size 11 needle translates to a 3.0mm, which is also a size 2 in US. Be aware that US 2 is also a 2.75mm, so it depends on what company you buy your needles from, and if they have multiple size 2 needles! It would be a good idea to go by mm instead of the regular US sizing.
> 
> Tami


Thanks for the information I was going to make this but then I read UK 11 needle. I was hoping someone would explain this, you did a excellent job doing this....thanks


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it was orlon sayelle way back when. I still have some with the wrapper on the skien.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caro that's Me said:


> Someone on a FB group displayed these yesterday. After writting down the pattern for me I decided to give it a go...
> here are the instructions that I have received pattern wise;
> Using white and UK 11 needle (thin ones) cast on 26 sts
> Row 1. Knit
> ...


Caro I loved these bunnies as soon as I saw them. Thank you for posting them and the pattern. here is my first attempt, made it to big. 

Anyways I am saying thank you as there are quite a few kids in my life who will love receiving one for Easter. :-D


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Caro I loved these bunnies as soon as I saw them. Thank you for posting them and the pattern. here is my first attempt, made it to big.
> 
> Anyways I am saying thank you as there are quite a few kids in my life who will love receiving one for Easter. :-D


hiding the egg underneath is also a Wonderful idea! cool.. thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Talk about quick off the mark!!!!!!!!!!!!looks like postings are multiplying like rabbits!! I will try your ones too Caro. Thank you.


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern, will get cracking with some for g.kids and ggkids. I mean knitting.!!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

You're welcome everyone!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are the first 3 I have made of leftover balls of yarn. I think I am going to give the first one(white) to my son's teacher. So including him and the teacher I have to make 25 all together. I love these little fella's.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Here are the first 3 I have made of leftover balls of yarn. I think I am going to give the first one(white) to my son's teacher. So including him and the teacher I have to make 25 all together. I love these little fella's.


 :thumbup:

Nice!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am up to 11 now


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute. I put faces on mine.But I only made 4 lol.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

I can finally give the Credit to the right owner of this pattern! This is a pattern by Angela Turner!



Caro that's Me said:


> Someone on a FB group displayed these yesterday. After writting down the pattern for me I decided to give it a go...
> here are the instructions that I have received pattern wise;
> Using white and UK 11 needle (thin ones) cast on 26 sts
> Row 1. Knit
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are 20 out of the 25 I am making. Each of the 25 will be different :thumbup:


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Here are 20 out of the 25 I am making. Each of the 25 will be different :thumbup:


WOW.. you are on a roll!! Cool.. they are all wonderful!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.


Caro that's Me said:


> WOW.. you are on a roll!! Cool.. they are all wonderful!


----------

